# New Railroad Storage Units Completed



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

The Local Lowes had a nice sale on some modular shelving this week and I decided it was time to clean up the basement railyard. 
The units are rated at 120lbs per shelf, come in 3 different colors and the shelves have nice slots that the car wheels fit right into that keeps the equipment from moving around. 
The shleves measure 36"x18" a perfect fit for my E-8's, Dash-9's, Mallet and USAT streamliners. I can fit 6 of each type of freight car side by side per shelf with enough space between to avoid scratches.
The shelves were a little tall for me so I cut off 5" from every leg which also let me add another shelf from 5 to 6. I think they came out pretty nice and really organized the basement for me.

I still have to add the Dow tank cars from the Fall ECLSTS, but there will still be enough room for further acquisitions









Ron


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

To orginized means a sick mind!! 
Oh never mind he has trains!!!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice. Just means buying more cars







to fillup space and then it's back to Lowes for more shelves. Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice shelves Ron,

Wonder if they will hold that GG-1 he he he


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Nicely done Ron. Eighteen inches deep really is good for putting cars in and lining them up. I think I need to head out to my Lowes to see them. 
Paul


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

So we need more details since my local Lowes is 45 minutes away and these do not seem to show up online....? 

Chas


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 26 Oct 2010 10:00 AM 
Nice shelves Ron,

Wonder if they will hold that GG-1 he he he









It's there in pieces on the left bottom 2 shelves







, haven't heard back from QSI yet.

Ron


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Posted By wchasr on 26 Oct 2010 11:02 AM 
So we need more details since my local Lowes is 45 minutes away and these do not seem to show up online....? 

Chas 


They are made by "Real Organized". They don't all seem to be available on line, but they have several styles and colors in store. 
The item number for the ones I bought is 319455 (it doesn't show up online), they were $39 a piece. 

Ron


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Ron! I'll look for them. 

Chas


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks Ron. Great find! I have been in need of shelves but never bothered looking, because I was too lazy to build inserts for each shelf to keep the trains from rolling. This setup works, and it is super easy to setup. I followed your lead and decreased the shelf spacing. I just bought one unit, but I think I'll be off to by another tomorrow. This definitely helped get my garage mess cleaned up a bit. 

Note: The packaging says "Real Oraganized", but the embossed label on the shelves is "Plano". They make good solid stuff.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Cool glad I could help. I looked at several other types from Home Depot, Walmart, ect and liked these the best. 

One thing to keep in mind when modding the shelf height is make sure you cut from the fat end of the leg and not the tapered end or else the legs for each shelf won't lock together. (almost learned that the hard way







)

Ron


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm on vacation this week so it was time to catch up on some past due projects.
The first thing I did was add some new storage shelves today. 

Lowes no longer carries the shelves I used in the first build, but I found out that Home depot now carries some that are very similar.
On a positive note they cost a little less that the Lowes version, only $35 each.

I did it a little different this time around, I left the first level at the original height and then cut off 5" on all of the rest of the shelves.
The reason for this was to make it a little easier to get the heavy engines, that I put on the first shelf, in and out. 




Now I have somewhere to put all the new cars that were acquired this year








Ron


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Pretty soon your going to look like Dennis in AZ train room. racks and racks. 
Why is this under photography?? not rolling stock, or something? easier to find.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, I hardly ever to to the forum page, always go to active topics, then pick what I want to see from there.


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

You must not be in California, else those shelves would be clamped to the basement walls. Oh yeah, if you were in California you probably wouldn't have a basement! Nice job with the shelves.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Wheels? You don't have wheels on your shelves.


You can get more stuff in smaller spaces if you put everything on wheels









JJ


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Ron, 

You did a beautiful job on those shelves. 
It looks like you even took care to avoid further hot water heater bursting ill affects with the pan under it. Given the tell-tail stain on the floor, that must have happened before the tracks were put down. 

BTW, being in California, my shelves are fastened to the walls. 

-Ted


----------

